# This is Why We Love Them...



## SheepGirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Normally we feed this kind of grain...it's the 16% Textured Sheep Feed from Southern States--the sheep LOVE it.






But today, I gave my ewe some DuMOR pellets from Tractor Supply--and she LOVES it.





Here are some pics of her eating the DuMOR pellets...this is why we love them...right?


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 5, 2012)

I give the dumor pellets as treats occasionally.  They really like it but are also crazy over their corn mix ( similar to yours )


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Silly Sheep...... Girl, lol!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the photos...yeah...gotta love them for sure!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the sheepish expressions! I give my girls whole corn and they go crazy for it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 13, 2012)

They are beautiful! What breed? They look to be loving that feed!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> They are beautiful! What breed? They look to be loving that feed!


Thanks  The ewe in these pictures is 1/2 Montadale 1/2 Babydoll Southdown.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Aug 14, 2012)

Adorable expressions on your sheep as she enjoys her new chow !

especially where she has her tongue up, like she's saying "tasty!, oh thanks mum!"


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 14, 2012)

Makes me want to go out and get a sheep!


----------



## Gracie9205 (Aug 14, 2012)

My girls love the Dumor pellets mixed with corn.  I started adding the corn when the sheep would pass their pellets up to much on the corn I threw out for the geese!


----------



## Southdown (Aug 14, 2012)

I feed the dumor pellets for TSC too.  My sheep go crazy over it and will fight each other over it.  They are naughty and have bad manners because they like to jump up on me (like a begging dog).  We use it for treats, flushing, lactation and most importantly, to get them to follow me when I move them from paddock to barn.  It works like a charm when they hear the pellets shaking in a pan--they come running at full speed!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 14, 2012)

LOL!!! My kid & I are cracking up at the pics. Too cute! Love the tongue one.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 16, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> LOL!!! My kid & I are cracking up at the pics. Too cute! Love the tongue one.


*x2*


----------

